# What X-pipe for Kooks afterburner?



## Smokin'Goat (Apr 28, 2010)

Thinking about pulling the resonator-wondered if there are any other choices beside the Maganaflow Tru-X?


Thanks!


Greg


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Do you already have the Afterburner installed?


----------



## Smokin'Goat (Apr 28, 2010)

*No Sir!*

I was waiting to hear some input before I ordered the Afterburner from Maryland Speed.

What do you suggest...?


Thanks!

Regards...Greg


----------



## Smokin'Goat (Apr 28, 2010)

*Hey..*

PS...I live in Aiken!

What's up neighbor!

Regards...Greg


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

I ordered this Friday he just started producing them so it may take a while but it's a direct bolt in or as close to one as you can get and much less work then the Magnaflow for only 10 bucks more.

GTO H Pipe 2005-2006 Wretched Motorsports


----------



## Smokin'Goat (Apr 28, 2010)

*Yes I read about those!*

Hey Lautin...

Yeah those are trick. I forgot... are you running Kooks Afterburners? Sorry...too much posting today...LOL.

The only downside I read is that Wretched can, time to time, run into production delays.

Regards...Greg:cheers


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

No i'm runing Flow Master. He supposevly has 8 ready to ship hopefully I got my order in fast enough.


----------

